# Intesa totale Manolas-Napoli. Si tratta con la Roma



## juventino (15 Giugno 2019)

Ultim’ora Sky: intesa totale tra Manolas e il Napoli. Se i partenopei troveranno l’accordo con la Roma il greco passerà al Napoli. Si stanno discutendo delle contropartite.


----------



## juventino (15 Giugno 2019)

Manolas-Koulibaly

Avrebbero davvero una grande difesa, poco da dire.


----------



## Andris (15 Giugno 2019)

classico caso in cui il prezzo del cartellino è abbordabile e tutto dipende da chi fa offerta più alta al calciatore


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultim’ora Sky: intesa totale tra Manolas e il Napoli. Se i partenopei troveranno l’accordo con la Roma il greco passerà al Napoli. Si stanno discutendo delle contropartite.



Pare che il Milan abbia chiesto all’entourage del greco di aspettare prima di chiudere.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pare che il Milan abbia chiesto all’entourage del greco di aspettare prima di chiudere.



Fonte? Speriamo!
Manolas-Koulibaly sarebbe una super difesa cmq


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte? Speriamo!
> Manolas-Koulibaly sarebbe una super difesa cmq



Ho letto sul sito di Di Marzio.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Giugno 2019)

Curioso di sapere quanto guadagnerà


----------



## davidelynch (15 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultim’ora Sky: intesa totale tra Manolas e il Napoli. Se i partenopei troveranno l’accordo con la Roma il greco passerà al Napoli. Si stanno discutendo delle contropartite.



Per me sono i veri rivali della Juve per la prossima stagione, le melme alla fine spenderanno una manata di soldi per arrivare terzi.


----------



## Cenzo (15 Giugno 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Curioso di sapere quanto guadagnerà



Considerando che il giocatore più pagato al Napoli è Insigne che prende 4,6M non credo che guadagnerà più di questa cifra. Io dico 3,5M, quanto Koulibaly.


----------



## First93 (15 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultim’ora Sky: intesa totale tra Manolas e il Napoli. Se i partenopei troveranno l’accordo con la Roma il greco passerà al Napoli. Si stanno discutendo delle contropartite.



Se le cifre sono quelle uscite ieri (36 mln più 6 netti), il rischio di uno Sgabellucci 2.0 è altissimo, vade retro. Se si accontentasse di meno (2,5/3 max), allora dobbiamo provarci.


----------



## Mic (15 Giugno 2019)

vendono koulibaly


----------



## Heaven (15 Giugno 2019)

Certo che se il Napoli davvero acquista gente come Manolas, Lozano, James Rogriguez... fanno paura


----------



## el_gaucho (15 Giugno 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Certo che se il Napoli davvero acquista gente come Manolas, Lozano, James Rogriguez... fanno paura



Devono finaziarli con delle cessioni. Probabilmente koulibaly e forse milik o Allan


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2019)

Il Napoli ha speso pochissimi soldi negli ultimi anni, non credo proprio abbiano bisogno di cessioni. Non prendi Carletto se vuoi affidargli un progetto giovani o mediocre. Non sarebbe l'uomo adatto. E de la non è uno stupido.


----------



## kipstar (15 Giugno 2019)

va via kulibalì ?


----------



## Andris (15 Giugno 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Certo che se il Napoli davvero acquista gente come Manolas, Lozano, James Rogriguez... fanno paura



non siamo ancora nelle condizioni di poter competere con il Napoli,fa male dirlo ma è così.
de laurentis non smobilita le squadre come qualche altro,quindi ci arriverà ancora davanti.
ci giocheremo il quarto posto di nuovo con le rimanenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non siamo ancora nelle condizioni di poter competere con il Napoli,fa male dirlo ma è così.
> de laurentis non smobilita le squadre come qualche altro,quindi ci arriverà ancora davanti.
> ci giocheremo il quarto posto di nuovo con le rimanenti.



Il disastro vero infatti sarebbe non riuscire nemmeno a competere, partendo da una posizione di forza e di favore, con le romane e con l’Atalanta.

Ma dopo le parole di Boban che porto in firma mi sento di escludere questa eventualità.


----------



## Route66 (15 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultim’ora Sky: intesa totale tra Manolas e il Napoli. Se i partenopei troveranno l’accordo con la Roma il greco passerà al Napoli. Si stanno discutendo delle contropartite.



Cioè fatemi capire....ieri il panzone c'è l'ha "offerto" per un misero stipendio da 6M + clausola ovviamente mentre oggi c'è l'accordo totale con il Napoli?!
Il Napoli gli paga uno stipendio simile?
Siete proprio sicuri?:shifty


----------



## koti (15 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultim’ora Sky: intesa totale tra Manolas e il Napoli. Se i partenopei troveranno l’accordo con la Roma il greco passerà al Napoli. Si stanno discutendo delle contropartite.



Ma la Roma che intenzioni ha? Ha una squadra imbarazzante e continua a vendersi i migliori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Giugno 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma la Roma che intenzioni ha? Ha una squadra imbarazzante e continua a vendersi i migliori.



La Rometta, che è la vera competitor per il quarto posto (la Lazio vale ancora meno della Roma e l’Atalanta non sarebbe arrivata dove è arrivata, mai, senza avere Gasperini in panchina e Gattuso sulla nostra, senza gli scansamenti di altre squadre a suo favore e senza gli arbitri che hanno tolto, classifica senza errori arbitrarli alla mano, ben cinque punti al Milan), è in condizioni ben peggiori delle nostre, del resto Ranieri era stato chiaro, il 16 Marzo di quest’anno: “Se la Roma va in Champions c’è un programma, altrimenti cambieranno aria in parecchi”.

Bene così, in questo modo, avendo noi adesso un allenatore vero (per quanto fosse ben lungi dalle mie preferenze) in panchina, non ci sono più scuse per non centrare il _*vitale*_ quarto posto.


----------



## Raryof (15 Giugno 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire....ieri il panzone c'è l'ha "offerto" per un misero stipendio da 6M + clausola ovviamente mentre oggi c'è l'accordo totale con il Napoli?!
> Il Napoli gli paga uno stipendio simile?
> Siete proprio sicuri?:shifty



Infatti non ha senso, il Napoli con 6 mln ci paga 3-4 giocatori.
Per la Roma avrebbe senso concordarsi con il Milan per fare uno scambio Manolas-Suso, il Milan non deve spendere nulla e non può assolutissamente considerare quel segone di Musacchio titolare senza riserve, Caldara poi non dà rassicurazioni ergo è un altro investimento importante ma quasi necessario.
Manolas Suso (scambio alla pari)
Cutrone Veretout (scambio alla pari)
Lasci là Praet
Prendi Sensi o Torreira
Cedi Kessie (plusvalenza)
Tieni Silva 
Punti Correa come seconda punta
Scovi una mezzala interessante senza strafare (adesso magari capite perché Barella ci farebbe tanto tanto comodo)


----------



## uolfetto (15 Giugno 2019)

se prendono manolas per me vuol dire che stanno vendendo koulibaly


----------



## 7vinte (15 Giugno 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> se prendono manolas per me vuol dire che stanno vendendo koulibaly


Stanno vendendo Albiol


----------



## Aron (15 Giugno 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> se prendono manolas per me vuol dire che stanno vendendo koulibaly



Può darsi.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Giugno 2019)

Fatemi capire, ieri trattava con il Milan a 6 milioni e ora si sta accordando con il Napoli per 3,5? Che giornalai.


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ultim’ora Sky: intesa totale tra Manolas e il Napoli. Se i partenopei troveranno l’accordo con la Roma il greco passerà al Napoli. Si stanno discutendo delle contropartite.



Finora la Roma è sempre riuscita a vendere bene i suoi centrali facendoseli pagare bene, su Manolas hanno fatto un grave errore mettendo una clausola bassissima che penalizza la Roma.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stanno vendendo Albiol



si vabbè, ne prenderanno anche un altro. questi se prendono manolas a 35 milioni vuol dire che hanno già dato via koulibaly in premier almeno al doppio.


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

Guardate che sono due anni che il Napoli non spende un tubo su mercato, quindi non credo che a questo giro abbiano la necessità di monetizzare.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> si vabbè, ne prenderanno anche un altro. questi se prendono manolas a 35 milioni vuol dire che hanno già dato via koulibaly in premier almeno al doppio.



No, quest'anno spendono. Possono farlo. Al massimo cederanno Insigne. Ma prenderanno Manolas, Lozano, James e Rodrigo.


----------



## Milo (16 Giugno 2019)

Con Koulibally fanno la difesa più forte della serie a (e secondi a pochi in Europa), lo poteva essere anche insieme a romagnoli.

Peccato, eppure Suso Roma e Napoli c’hanno sempre fatto un pensierino...


----------



## Mou (16 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No, quest'anno spendono. Possono farlo. Al massimo cederanno Insigne. Ma prenderanno Manolas, Lozano, James e Rodrigo.



Qualcuno cederanno sicuramente, e per me gli indiziati sono, in ordine di probabilità:
- Insigne
- Allan
- Koulibaly

Un altro dietro, anche se Koulibaly rimane, devono prenderlo per forza perché Albiol se n'è andato.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No, quest'anno spendono. Possono farlo. Al massimo cederanno Insigne. Ma prenderanno Manolas, Lozano, James e Rodrigo.



vedremo...


----------

